# Franziska van Almsick hebt ihr Shirt und hat keinen BH drunter 2x



## Cradlerocker (11 Juni 2013)




----------



## Punisher (12 Juni 2013)

*AW: Franziska van Almsick hebt ihr Shirt und hat keinen BH drunter*

immer wieder geil


----------



## majoli (12 Juni 2013)

*AW: Franziska van Almsick hebt ihr Shirt und hat keinen BH drunter*

immer wieder sehenswert


----------



## vivodus (12 Juni 2013)

*AW: Franziska van Almsick hebt ihr Shirt und hat keinen BH drunter*

Da fragt man sich, was wollte Franziska uns damit andeuten?


----------



## Mandalorianer (12 Juni 2013)

*Franziska van Almsick hebt ihr Shirt und hat keinen BH drunter*

*ich lass den post mal stehen *
*aber mindestgrösse für Bilder im LQ Bereich sind 400px*

grösser für die die auf so tolle Quali stehen 




​


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Juni 2013)

Franziska hat ein sehr schönen Busen.


----------



## romanderl (12 Juni 2013)

Oooops was is den da passiert


----------



## trooper16 (12 Juni 2013)

Danke, klasse Post


----------



## spiky242004 (12 Juni 2013)

passender moment...respect


----------



## Thomas111 (13 Juni 2013)

Das Bild existiert ja schhon länger. Trotzdem danke fürs bereit stellen. Hätte es doch bloß damals schon bessere Kameras gegeben!!!!!!!!:thx:


----------



## savvas (13 Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für Franzi, klasse erwischt.


----------



## Patty (13 Juni 2013)

Alte aber nette Fotos :thumbup:


----------



## koftus89 (15 Juni 2013)

danke schön.


----------



## cathy_bonita (15 Juni 2013)

Ungewöhnlich!
Vielen Dank!


----------



## SabineC (15 Juni 2013)

Hübsche Frau


----------



## Musik164 (16 Juni 2013)

Sehr nett und ich finde auch viel zu selten.


----------



## guhrle (17 Juni 2013)

zwar schon älter aber immer noch gut. besonders ihr busen. lecker.:thx:


----------



## schaka (20 Juni 2013)

vielen Dank sollte sie öfter machen


----------



## touran78 (24 Juni 2013)

Ich liebe solche Bilder - davon kann man sich nicht satt sehen - ich liebe downblouse


----------



## Cypha (25 Juni 2013)

Damals hätte man mal ne 20MP Spiegelreflex auf das Motiv halten sollen, das Bild hat Potenzial .


----------



## schattenpfad (21 Juli 2013)

sehr nett.


----------



## franzifan (1 Aug. 2013)

mensch des ein anfeng und nun ab in playbaiy


----------



## GrafZahl (1 Aug. 2013)

Jawoll, Zeitsprung zurück ... aktuelle Kamera ... 

:thx:


----------



## bruno14 (7 Sep. 2013)

Dankeschön !


----------



## Vetox1337 (30 Dez. 2013)

ja, die franzi :b


----------



## HLF 16 (17 Jan. 2014)

Zur richtigen Zeit am Auslöser gewesen!


----------



## zimbo (26 Juli 2014)

Tolle Aussichten.


----------



## looser24 (26 Juli 2014)

Sie hat ordentlich was zu bieten


----------



## tommy0361 (6 Aug. 2014)

kann man sich immer wieder ansehen


----------



## Kuhlmann (3 Apr. 2015)

:thumbupanke


----------



## Chrishdh (5 Apr. 2015)

Frauen die kleinen BH tragen sind echt sexy


----------



## superronnit (13 Apr. 2015)

Immer schön zu sehen


----------



## Sondedon (1 Juni 2015)

Wahnsinn. Weiter so!


----------



## Thomas111 (1 Juni 2015)

Super Bild, schade dass es zu dem Zeipunkt keine hochauflösenderen Kameras gab....


----------



## pommerner (15 Juli 2015)

Nice pic ;-)


----------



## Max100 (15 Juli 2015)

romanderl schrieb:


> Oooops was is den da passiert



Ich würde sagen: Luft ran lassen


----------



## nsastoria (9 Aug. 2015)

was is das für eine


----------



## UdoDez06 (5 Sep. 2015)

Sie braucht auch keinen BH, oder? Und heb dein Shirt öfter mal hoch, süßes Mädel!!!


----------



## Rambo (23 Dez. 2015)

Vielen Dank für Franzi
:thx::thumbup:


----------

